# diying a super canister fillter



## danmil3s (13 May 2012)

I was wondering, but probably wont build it, not any time soon anyway. if you had an fx5 with its 25mm hoses, and the pump died could you plumb a 20000 lph pump in line and get super flow out of it. using some thing like the pump in the link.it does say its usable in-line not sure how but that's not really the point. what are people's thoughts on this.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eco-Max-P-Ser ... 3366c1c12d


----------



## LancsRick (13 May 2012)

Mechnically you're going to need to check that all the couplings will take the additional pressure generated by the increased pump output, and you'll probably need to rethink the pipework in your tank.

Biologically, I have no idea, I'll leave it to smarter guys to comment on that!


----------



## ian_m (14 May 2012)

One issue to consider is 420Watts !!!. Thats 400 Watts greater than my JBL e1500 @ 1500l/hr.

Assuming electricity at 15p/unit thats 400/1000 * 0.15 * 24 = £1.44 a day = £526 a year running cost   

Also most of 420 Watts ands up as heat in your water, so cooling may be necessary.

Excess heat is an issue that large marine tanks can suffer, having many watts of pumps to maintain propper circulation ends up heating the water and requring a cooler to keep things under control.


----------



## clonitza (14 May 2012)

I doubt you'll stand its noise 

Just go for an EHEIM compact + 5000, not sure you'll have the same flow as fluval's fx5 though.
http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index ... 28394_ehen


----------



## niru (14 May 2012)

Why dont you ask the manufacturer if they sell the pump or the lid-unit alone? explain your situation..

-niru


----------



## danmil3s (14 May 2012)

thanks for the input guys. maybe i should have been clearer my filters not broken i was just wondering if what i was talking about would work. the cost of electric was some thing id considered but not worked out, £526 peer year   . something I'd not thought about was the pressure on the filterers fittings.i guess temperature would probably be an issue, and noise definitely if my old sequence 10000 was anything to go by. Thats why i brought the fx5 then flow was an issue so now I'm low tec if i go high tec again 4 fx5s would probably be the way id go  but one filter would be nice and simple. sumps not an option i tried that didn't get on with it. the EHEIM 5000 would probably bodge the fx5 if the pump did break.


----------



## foxfish (14 May 2012)

There are plenty of opportunities to build a high flow filter if that is what you want.
Something like this http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/29065876 ... sbar&cbt=y coupled to somthing from here http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -c-34.html would be one way.


----------



## danmil3s (14 May 2012)

that looks like the proper way to do it fox fish cheaper to set up and run than four fx5s  aswell


----------



## foxfish (14 May 2012)

I have built quite a few over the years, I have also used jacuzzi filters many times & built back flushing units too.
I much prefer to use gravity or pump fed trickle filters for biofiltration as there performance is far superior to any submesed media design.


----------



## danmil3s (17 May 2012)

I did have a sump but found it a pain in the blahblahblahblah just wanted to simplify everything one fillets one pump one co2 feed.


----------



## dw1305 (18 May 2012)

Hi all,


> I much prefer to use gravity or pump fed trickle filters for biofiltration as there performance is far superior to any submersed media design.


 Certainly true in my experience as well, a relatively small wet and dry trickle filter is much better than even a big canister. If you separate out flow and filtration, you can run a small trickle filter and a big Koralia type circulation pump, a lot more cheaply than if you can combine them in an FX5 etc. If you can go over-tank, rather than sump, the solution becomes simpler again.

I like an Eheim or New-jet/Maxi-jet pump.

cheers Darrel


----------



## foxfish (18 May 2012)

You would of thought that above tank trickle filters would be exploited far more, perhaps a very thin but wide & tall version could be marketed.
Something that can be rested on the back of the tank but looks really cool rather than trying to disguise it?


----------



## danmil3s (18 May 2012)

never seen these over tank filters, I'll look in to that tomorrow. my other thought was co2 loss on a 7' high tec. a canister is obviously more efficient. although it can be done with a sump it adds technicality's. i was hoping for one good build than hassle free maintenance.


----------



## foxfish (18 May 2012)

Yes of course you can DIY a power filter for your tank.
However consider that the commercially available units are normally well thought out, tried & tested!
I would suggest you check out a garden centre or pond outlet & check out what is available.


----------



## dw1305 (19 May 2012)

Hi all,


> You would of thought that above tank trickle filters would be exploited far more, perhaps a very thin but wide & tall version could be marketed. Something that can be rested on the back of the tank but looks really cool rather than trying to disguise it?


There must be a suitable planter that could be adapted you can get these in stainless steel for the high tech look, or you could have a fibre-glass one and grow a trailing plant in the top of it. 

These are the utilitarian ones I used to use:<http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=21410&p=218956&hilit=konings#p218956>

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gill (19 May 2012)

I really like trickle filters. and They give great filtration


----------

